# Feeling very dizzy and light headed on 2 ww



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi All

I have tried to keep it a secret as I can not face another disappointment but I had 3 donor embryos at cell stage 8, grade 1, transferred on Monday 21st January at Serum in Greece.  Everything went really well and at first I felt quite positive. 
Now I am worried because I have no symtoms except heartburn and today I have started to feel very dizzy and lightheaded.
Can anyone give me any info, positive or negative?
I am so scared that it wont work this time as I dont know what we will do next after alreadt spending over £20,000 on treatment abroad.
Please help me  

Dani x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I presume you're on progesterone support eg cyclogest can cause all sorts of side effects and symptoms, including those you describe. If you only had the transfer on Monday then personally I'd say it's way too early to be getting any definite symptoms as you're only 4 days past transfer. If your embies were 8 cell then I'm presuming you had a day 3 transfer so your embies would only be 7 days old...only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will it be ready to start implanting, usually around 24 hours later....so your embies will literally only have just started, although implantation can happen anytime between embies being 5-12 days old.

Check out this website...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

I can totally empathise with you...the 2ww is terribly stressful, but I would honestly try not to read too much into any symptoms...or lack of them...as the drugs during 2ww can cause side effects and symptoms...and still very very early days.

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi

Yes they were collected on Friday 18th January. I am not 100% on how things work to be honest (even though this is my 4th attempt).  
So you are saying they are 7 days old, does that mean it is way too early to test? Should I wait until they are 12-14 days old?
Aaaaarrrgh I hate this waiting! Even movement or feeling or pain or twinge is driving me insane!

Dani x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes...if EC was 18th and you had ET on 21st then your embies were 3 days old at transfer (counting EC as day 0).  As your embies are only 7 days old and you're only 4dpt then its way way too early to be testing....there's no way you'd get an accurate result at such an early stage.

Ideally you should wait to test until the official day that your clinic have advised...the reason they recommend these days is because you're far more likely to get an accurate result.

If you really have to test early then the earliest would be when the embryos were 14 days old...only once an embryo has implanted and released a good level of HCG hormone will an hpt be able to detect it.....personally I'd wait for your proper test date but the earliest to remotely get a reliable result would be 11dpt when your embies would be 14 days old.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Good luck dani
wondered what happened to you, we are all still posting on DE newbies if you fancy coming back 
take care and good luck sweetie

minxy sent you a pm not sure if you got it
thanks
susie


----------

